# This club will help keep you out of the woods



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

This is pretty funny.

UroClub TM

"Attention Male Golfers! How many times has this happened? You arrive at the golf course, and soon you’re on to 18 holes with your best buddies. After drinking sport ades, water, beer, and whatever, you’re on the 3rd hole with no rest room in sight. There are no trees or bushes around and you just gotta go, what are you going to do?"


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The people I know would be more inclined to store something more to drink in that thing instead of storing what they had already drunk in it. 

Besides, I wouldn't want to put it in my golf bag with the cap face down where it could leak into my bag. (pun intended) 

And WHERE are you going to use it if not in the woods, to keep from exposing yourself on the course? :dunno:


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

DennisM said:


> And WHERE are you going to use it if not in the woods, to keep from exposing yourself on the course? :dunno:


 Well on the details for the urine handle club it shows a privacy towel that clips on to your pants as a privacy sheild.


----------



## Jeronimo (Feb 17, 2008)

hope this is not spam.


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

Jeronimo said:


> hope this is not spam.


Nope, I have no connection to this, someone just emailed it to me and I thought it was funny.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

That is a very interesting clug I wonder what it would be like to have a shoot with, having such a fat grip.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

skeener said:


> Well on the details for the urine handle club it shows a privacy towel that clips on to your pants as a privacy sheild.



Does it come in different lengths and colors?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> That is a very interesting clug I wonder what it would be like to have a shoot with, having such a fat grip.


A water club would slosh on the back swing, but a great relief club


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

your right bob it would be a great relief club


----------



## Jeronimo (Feb 17, 2008)

I'd never use it :haha:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

me either but its a bit of a laugh though


----------



## Jeronimo (Feb 17, 2008)

of course, but they expect people to buy that? come on


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Jeronimo said:


> of course, but they expect people to buy that? come on


I could almost see one or two of the guys I play with buying it just for a laugh or for a present for one of us in our normal playing group but I wouldn't use it.


----------



## Jeronimo (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh, Of course that some people may buy it just for fun!

But personally as someone said before, i'd rather use it to carry water than for my own pee hahaah..


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I was think may more like carrying a beer or some bourbon with it, I got a drink holder on my cart for water hehe.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I was think may more like carrying a beer or some bourbon with it, I got a drink holder on my cart for water hehe.


are you carring American beer on your cart?:laugh:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> are you carring American beer on your cart?:laugh:


American beer ,water there pretty close aren't they?:laugh:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> American beer ,water there pretty close aren't they?:laugh:


No, We just drink more second thought, you got me on the come back


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

refer to my pervious post


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> refer to my pervious post


Ah huh! Now I understand American beer is better than Aussie beer, so you need the uro club a fine wedding gift :laugh:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Ah huh! Now I understand American beer is better than Aussie beer, so you need the uro club a fine wedding gift :laugh:



No Bob I don't think you quite got what I meant American Beer beer is a lot like water weak. Where as Aussie beer has some flavour and taste to it so it is a lot more enjoyable to drink.:thumbsup: There are also pleanty of spare gum trees around most of our course so I have no need for the uro club thanks anyway, I was thinking that it might be a good 60th birthday present for you, because we all know how they say the bladder gets a bit weaker as you get old so it would prob be hand for you to carry in your bag:laugh:.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> No Bob I don't think you quite got what I meant American Beer beer is a lot like water weak. Where as Aussie beer has some flavour and taste to it so it is a lot more enjoyable to drink.:thumbsup: There are also pleanty of spare gum trees around most of our course so I have no need for the uro club thanks anyway, I was thinking that it might be a good 60th birthday present for you, because we all know how they say the bladder gets a bit weaker as you get old so it would prob be hand for you to carry in your bag:laugh:.


So when I was two years younger than you and socializing with some great guys of the Austrailian Army in Siagon they always ordered Millers a fine American beverage, explain that one!:dunno: So I just may order the uro club for your wedding


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> So when I was two years younger than you and socializing with some great guys of the Austrailian Army in Siagon they always ordered Millers a fine American beverage, explain that one!:dunno: So I just may order the uro club for your wedding


Obviously they were sold out good Aussie beer over there so they went for the next best thing a yank beer. Is that correct?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Obviously they were sold out good Aussie beer over there so they went for the next best thing a yank beer. Is that correct?


No! they realized a roo used the uro club and empted it in their glass and need a trust worthy beverage to get the taste out.:cheeky4:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know what roos your talking all the ones I've seen wouldn't be smart enough to do that, they struggle to cross the road let alone use the uro club and then put it in a glass. I must admit that I've never tried Millers so I can't comment on that. I still stick to an Aussie beer.


----------



## Jeronimo (Feb 17, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I was think may more like carrying a beer or some bourbon with it, I got a drink holder on my cart for water hehe.


Beer while playing golf, sorry but thats something really new for me. .


----------



## Jeronimo (Feb 17, 2008)

Surtees said:


> American beer ,water there pretty close aren't they?:laugh:


Oh, Are they?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Jeronimo said:


> Beer while playing golf, sorry but thats something really new for me. .


only on a socal round once in a while it will only be two or three through you should try it. it can make for a relaxing round. please note you don't shoot your best score this way


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Jeronimo said:


> Oh, Are they?


Am I about to get in troble with all the americans on here?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Am I about to get in troble with all the americans on here?


Darn right your in trouble, the American golfer attacks Geelong, Victoria During the Austrailian summer.

Headline News: *Yanks frothed over beer insult by newly wed Aussie, not a golf course or bar safe from invasion*


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'll have to check the label, but my favorite beer is Killian's Red. I'm pretty sure it's American made and I can assure you it has some taste. I've tried it enough times to be positive.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Darn right your in trouble, the American golfer attacks Geelong, Victoria During the Austrailian summer.
> 
> Headline News: *Yanks frothed over beer insult by newly wed Aussie, not a golf course or bar safe from invasion*



I think there would be a easy way to solve this risk of invasion, a good old fashion Drink off. Going to War over an insult about beer hey I don't think I could get more AUSSIE then that.

And Bob I like how you've given me 6 months notice about the invasion it means I have time to get some recruits. Also I think you may have a double reason for invading during our summer it wont be snowing here...

NEWS HEADLINE: *Yank's attemp to invade Geelong over beer insult are treated to a couple of beer then put back the the boats they came in on!*


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I think there would be a easy way to solve this risk of invasion, a good old fashion Drink off. Going to War over an insult about beer hey I don't think I could get more AUSSIE then that.
> 
> And Bob I like how you've given me 6 months notice about the invasion it means I have time to get some recruits. Also I think you may have a double reason for invading during our summer it wont be snowing here...
> 
> NEWS HEADLINE: *Yank's attemp to invade Geelong over beer insult are treated to a couple of beer then put back the the boats they came in on!*


Ah you figured it out, I hated winter operations in the Army, so now when I assult a golf course my goal is 70, other wise its too cold.


----------



## Jeronimo (Feb 17, 2008)

Surtees said:


> only on a socal round once in a while it will only be two or three through you should try it. it can make for a relaxing round. please note you don't shoot your best score this way


I'll try next time im going to hit some balls..


----------



## Jeronimo (Feb 17, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Am I about to get in troble with all the americans on here?


Well im not american so i dont care.. 

Plus i only drink Smirnoff, Not beers unless its called Heineken :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Does that mean that you'll be on my side jer? Smirnoff not a bad drink black great to but I teand to drink to much of it, it goes down to easy.


----------



## Jeronimo (Feb 17, 2008)

Kind of Surtees.

Well smirnoff is one of those drinks that usually have quick effects on the people, not on me though .


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

It's not so much that it hit me quickly it the stuipd amounts that i drink of it.....


----------



## Jeronimo (Feb 17, 2008)

I can drink a lot of it too and dosnt make any effect in me .

However i dont drink any other alcohol besides it.

And its only Smirnoff Ice or Smirnoff with some Orange Juice or Gatorade  Yummy.


----------



## Jeronimo (Feb 17, 2008)

OMG we're talking about alcohol in a sports forum.

Bad Me.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Jeronimo said:


> OMG we're talking about alcohol in a sports forum.
> 
> Bad Me.


Ya know Jeronimo your corrupting young Sutees that we Yanks have bad booze on the golf course,this is sportzee, after five hole your hook or slice will be cured...but can you hit the ball after 5 shots


----------



## Jeronimo (Feb 17, 2008)

I never said it was ON court haha.

Well try someday.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Jeronimo said:


> I can drink a lot of it too and dosnt make any effect in me .
> 
> However i dont drink any other alcohol besides it.
> 
> And its only Smirnoff Ice or Smirnoff with some Orange Juice or Gatorade  Yummy.


I never tried it with gatorade that could be interesting. Are you saying that we should stop talking about alchoal on a sports forum?


----------

